# Looking for her breed name



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

We helped a family and housed there dog till they get back onto there feet. She was the most loving and ideal pup my wife had ever seen. Her name was Luna. She is back with her owners but for years now my wife has been wanting a Luna clone . We have pictures of the pup and wanted to see if anyone could tell us her bloodline or breed name? As im searching for a Bully puppy for my wife. I find all different types of names and looks of the dog. And dont know what to look for. My wife still oooo's and ahhhhh's over Luna's broad chest, and her overall appearance.

Ive seen some BUllys real slim, real short and low to the ground, and iv seen some that were almost as tall as a horse.

Im going to try and learn to add pictures in hopes someone could point me into the right direction of bloodline/nicknames.

THank you... I will POST pics ASAP


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless the dog has papers you can't tell a bloodline. While people can guess breeds you can't tell that by photos either.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

http://www.gopitbull.com/smoothblue/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

http://www.gopitbull.com/smoothblue/attach/jpg.gif

She was so good with our 3 year old daughter.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Unless the dog has papers you can't tell a bloodline. While people can guess breeds you can't tell that by photos either.


Maybe just a pint in the right direction. I understand you cant get it dead on. But its like any dog. Unless its got papers. mom or dad could have been a chiwawa generations down the road. Hence one reason for AKC or UKC papers. I was just looking for a general direction. I get what you are saying though. Ive just seen tons of names and nicknames ppl are calling there dogs and just wanted to get close to the pup my wife fell in love with.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

http://www.gopitbull.com/smoothblue/attach/jpg.gif

Luna used to love chasing the hose water. She would bark up a storm and flay all over the yard.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks like an American Bulldog mix.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> She looks like an American Bulldog mix.


The people at the time said she was a UKC. Thats why I thought maybe someone would know. Thanks though. American PitBull you say? THanks.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Festae4me said:


> The people at the time said she was a UKC. Thats why I thought maybe someone would know. Thanks though. American PitBull you say? THanks.


No, American Bulldog mix.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I dnt see ab.... just me though


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American Bulldog, maybe with Some sort of Bulldog in there as well..

Either way just call a spade a spade


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Festae4me said:


> Ive just seen tons of names and nicknames ppl are calling there dogs and just wanted to get close to the pup my wife fell in love with.


What was it about her you liked? If you are just looking for a well mannered athletic friendly house pet hit up the shelter or talk to rescues near you, I have several bully breed mutts we adopted as adults who are very loving, up for cuddling or playing and great with people.

You could contact the family and ask, however just getting the same breed doesn't ensure a Luna clone obviously and chances are she is just your average backyard bred pet bull leaning to the bully side.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd say look into the American Stafordshire terrier. And no, I don't see the dominant square front of the ab at all.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I dnt see ab.... just me though


I never do breed guesses, I was just telling the OP that the previous poster said AB, not APBT.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

LOL I guess I need to start learning all the acronims. LOL Like APBT and others I have seen in the forum. APBT im guessing is American Pit Bull Terrier. And as for a previous question asked of me.

I guess it was Luna's form or how she carried herself, and her muscle tone chest and legs. I dont know. Im just shocked I married a woman that went from fearing a breed that the news only focuses on there bad times. And now she does not want no yorkey, no poodle, no ankle or toe bitter. She wants her dream dog. As for Luna. SHE was the epitome of a GREAT family dog. I even brag to EVERYONE how from across the house in a dead sleep. Our 2 year old daughter would cry about something and Luna would run to ware she was at sniff her look around and then go back and lay down.

And yes... I know that had to to with her owners and how they raised Luna. But my wife fell in love with her. So other then the thin/slim Bullys. She wants a Bully pup in hopes to raise our own puppy the same way. We lost contact with the people after moving to AZ. But Luna was the Icon Dog that changed my wifes opinion.


----------



## Festae4me (May 1, 2013)

*Interesting*

Great. THanks everyone. I figured if anyone can point me in the right direction a forum of lover to this breed would. I will look at the American bulldog or is it really called a American Stafshire Terrier Bulldog. LOL Ive always been a GSD(geramn shepherd dog) owner growing up. But had alot of friends with Bullys. So I have never been against the breed. But I can see I have been a typical ignorant human when it comes to the fact there are more then one type.

I do think. Even though my wife loves there muscle tone. I do feel that if there was not a tough image of this breed. It may help others opinions. We fostered a young bully a while back and the lady at the shelter said that everyone was interested in the little guy. Untill they heard the same. I think some pink bows and some more TV shows like "The little Rascals" need to be made again. To get this dog out of the fear category. Even the Dobermens had alot of movies made during there judgment.

Sorry. did not mean to get so off topic. It took us buying our own home before we could ever think about getting a bully. So since then we have debated with ppl for so long. Its just on our minds alot.

THanks for the help everyone.:cheers:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha poor pup has a lot to live up too already 

APBT is American Pit Bull Terrier
AST is American Staffordshire Terrier (some say AmStaff)
SBT is Staffordshire Bull Terrier
AmBully is the American Bully

All are different breeds of dogs. 
Take a look around some threads and you will see the differences. Here are a lot of breeds that are considered bully breeds or bull breeds because they have some bull dog. (Not to be confused with the American Bulldog or the Olde English Bull Dog, they are their own breeds as well)

I like this like cause it has pictures and descriptions. http://animal.discovery.com/pets/breeds-you-should-know.htm

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Noooooo Luna does not look like an American pit bull terrier. She had said American Bull dog mix. American Bulldogs are not the same as American Pit bull terrier. 

To me, Luna looks like an American Bully mix, maybe even with Boxer or American Bulldog mixed in. She has a lot of loose skin around the lips, something that American staffordshires, American Pit bull Terriers and most American bullies should not have.  

So if I were you, I would head over to the shelter and pick out a dog there as there are TONS in the shelters that look just like Luna. But if you want to buy from a breeder, I would say start looking into an American Bully starndard class.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

this might help a little bit


----------



## JRV (Jan 23, 2013)

From the pics alone i would guess Amstaff but ya without papers its just a guess. She sort of reminds me of Castle Rock's Angus, but it's a male. She's beautiful nonetheless! Nice pick up


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

God i despise the term "Bully Breeds"... Just like the media and their use of "Pit Bull", that picture you just grouped several dogs for entirely different purposes under the same roof of "Bully Breeds"..


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> God i despise the term "Bully Breeds"... Just like the media and their use of "Pit Bull", that picture you just grouped several dogs for entirely different purposes under the same roof of "Bully Breeds"..[/QUOA
> 
> Agreed,100%


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I posted the picture merely to show the differences between the breeds that we commonly discuss on this forum. It clearly shows the differences in weight and height for the different breeds. I'm not entirely sure why it offends you to group them together.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Too many people on here use the term and there is no difference between that and what the media describes and uses the "Pit bull" for, if you don't understand that maybe you will one day


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I posted a picture for the SOLE PURPOSE of showing the differences between all the breeds mentioned here. I have read so many threads where the differences between AmStaff, APBT, AmBully, and SBT are discussed. The picture just sums it up...who cares if the top of it says "bully breeds"? It's only purpose was to help guide the OP in deciding what breed of dog they may want to get. 

So basically what I don't understand is why I'm being attacked for a summation picture that I didn't even make, but found may be helpful.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Who's attacking you? Your picture has "bully breeds " as a title for the picture which is grouping all said breeds together under the same umbrella... Appearance is not the differential of each breed rather function of which has been instilled a nd a biproduct of such breeding has resulted in consistency of physical structure not as a standard but a yard or strain or sustain...

Plenty of APBTs whim look very little or nothing of what you posted but has been proven to be called as such..

Any way, my original point is simple and no idea where you get attacking from..


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Well I did not make the picture nor title it, it is just from google images. Didn't think it'd start such a ruckus, should have known better. :hammer:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Gonz2288 said:


> Well I did not make the picture nor title it, it is just from google images. Didn't think it'd start such a ruckus, should have known better. :hammer:


Next time instead of reading too much into something perhaps you should really read what is bring said, no where did any one personally or otherwise attack you, say you made the picture you post nor anything else..

Simply commented on the title of which is heavily used by other members as well which I also mentioned which is why I said something in the first place in hopes to at least stop one person from using the term of which makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't personally find the term offensive, it's just another way of saying bull dogs....would you not categorize all of the above breeds as bull dogs?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

:angeldevi


Gonz2288 said:


> I don't personally find the term offensive, it's just another way of saying bull dogs....would you not categorize all of the above breeds as bull dogs?


That's like saying the term "Pit bull" is acceptable from those breeds and about a dozen others due to the Bulldog or APBT genetics were directly used in some and more animals as a foundation, selectively bred for desired function.

Function separates breeds and in no way shape or form would I group an animal which was bred for guardian or protection under the same as a dog bred for matching or catch work..

That is exactly what the media does due to some or even remotely slight physical connections which is just one of many issues of doing such..


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you saying the American Bulldog, APBT, AmStaff, & SBT are not all bulldogs?


----------



## onthedwnlow (Feb 17, 2012)

Festae4me said:


> We helped a family and housed there dog till they get back onto there feet. She was the most loving and ideal pup my wife had ever seen. Her name was Luna. She is back with her owners but for years now my wife has been wanting a Luna clone . We have pictures of the pup and wanted to see if anyone could tell us her bloodline or breed name? As im searching for a Bully puppy for my wife. I find all different types of names and looks of the dog. And dont know what to look for. My wife still oooo's and ahhhhh's over Luna's broad chest, and her overall appearance.
> 
> Ive seen some BUllys real slim, real short and low to the ground, and iv seen some that were almost as tall as a horse.
> 
> ...


Hay there all my life I have known American Staffordshire Terriers as a lovely choice for a companion and when I think of a suitable ladys dog they come to mind - they are most times bred to look pretty yet are still functional great athletic dogs who love life and playing.. if you want another LUNA and you want to buy a pedigree puppy of known linage you need to look into the AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER.. check out the parents of the puppys meet both parents if you can and if you like them and the pups pick a puppy and call her Luna 2 if you like  You should neuter you American staffordshire as soon as recomended by your vet or on the advise of her breeder. If you are not interested in a pedigree dog anything that appeals and is labeled American staffordshire terrier or cross will be what you are looking for. LUNA definitively sounds like and looks like a American Staffordshire Terrier in her pics.. I would guess there is something else in her parentage along the line eitha American Bulldog, English Mastiff, hell it could be pug! she looks a little fluffy around her neck and shoulders lol but that is what is posible with a NON pedigree dog, its part of the fun of them guessing whats in em  anyhow back to the point - You should hire from your library or buy a book (or books) on the American Staffordshire Terrier and google them as well as using forums as you are. Learn as much as you can about the breed so you can grow your puppy well. Give her what she needs to thrive so your new puppy will be able to live up to the great american staffordshire behavior Luna exhibited which your wife fell in love with.

Pics of American Staffordshire Terriers (apologies to anyone if you own one of these dogs I pulled from Google)







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Too many people on here use the term and there is no difference between that and what the media describes and uses the "Pit bull" for, if you don't understand that maybe you will one day


HUGE difference to me. The APBT is a pit bull. Not all dogs that society and the media call pit bull are in fact pit bulls. But they got bulldog in them. Same as calling them all the generic bull dog as some people choose to say bull breeds not bull dogs. The picture posted doesn't include all thy are considered bully or bull breeds. I can see why that confusing but I would rather dogs be called what they are a bull dog more Than what they are not, a pit bull.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

